
Manhattan Condos Are Barely Yielding More Than Government Treasuries - pdog
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-02/manhattan-condos-as-an-income-bet-might-as-well-buy-treasuries
======
ringaroundthetx
So still a better deal than treasuries because of the cheaper leverage, length
of time before an equivalent margin call, and tax deductible debt

